# QoS (Quality of Service) question for torrents/WOW



## DarkSorrow (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello guys, i have few question about QoS, i am switching from ATT to Time Warner cable for internet, and getting 10 to 12 mbps down. Let say that i have five roommates, one of them is average torrent user, other one is a Wii user that use MKW and Brawl online, and i will be planning to go back to WoW. So since i am thinking about going back to WoW, i want to make sure i wont get any latency problem (last time before i move with them, it usually 19ms).

So question about the QoS thing, im not sure if i should get OpenWRT, Tomato or DD-WRT because i have this D-Link WBR-2310 router, but problem is DD-WRT is not suppported on that model of router, so im assumed that OpenWRT and Tomato dont support it as well.

The whole reason why i am using D-link product since they have a very good support of DMZ Host with no problem and it work very extremely well with Sorenson VP-200 Videophone. VP-200 required DMZ Host to work.

So should i get this QoS for my router? i want to make sure those packet is balance because i know that torrent tend to hog all the priority packet. so i want to balance it out with me playing wow, other using torrent, other on Wii online and with Videophone as well.

What your thought on this. FYI, im not very well knowledge of QoS, i just read a wikipedia about it. so im not sure if it best for it? Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know how QoS will apply to your small network, but, for bandwidth, you should be OK. Your main issue will probably be with the torrents, but you can set a limit on how much bandwidth they get from most torrent clients, also, some allow you to set times to torrent. Games, while not necessarily lightweight, don't put the same strain on a network as large downloads, or large video, so you should be fine with 2 game-type connections. The videophone might slow things down, but only while in use. Bottom line, 10-12 mb/s is pretty fast, and you should be fine.


----------

